# L215 Missed Timers



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Granted, I've been putting the 921 through some rough tests today, but I just noticed it missed two timers. Both timers were from 3pm to 4pm this afternoon. One was an OTA channel, the other satellite. The OTA was a Mon.-Fri. timer that had been working prior to L215. The satellite program was a one-time recording that I set late this morning. Both left no trace of firing. I was not home, so I wasn't able to see if the red light came on or not.

This is similar to a ZSR situation that I was able to consistently reproduce in the past. When I did this with L213, I would get one ZSR. Now I don't get a ZSR, but neither program records either.  I'll try again tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Dave RL (Dec 29, 2004)

Could this be the two step resolution to the ZSR problem that Mark has talked about? 

First fix is to not have it create a ZSR (with the side effect that both timers don't fire or the ZSR file is not created). 
Second fix (216?) resolves the timer problem (or maybe a deeper problem).

This is only my guess based on what others have posted here


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Jason Kragt said:


> Granted, I've been putting the 921 through some rough tests today, but I just noticed it missed two timers. Both timers were from 3pm to 4pm this afternoon. One was an OTA channel, the other satellite. The OTA was a Mon.-Fri. timer that had been working prior to L215. The satellite program was a one-time recording that I set late this morning. Both left no trace of firing. I was not home, so I wasn't able to see if the red light came on or not.
> 
> This is similar to a ZSR situation that I was able to consistently reproduce in the past. When I did this with L213, I would get one ZSR. Now I don't get a ZSR, but neither program records either.  I'll try again tomorrow and see what happens.


You may want to check your timers to see if the OTA are still set for the OTA channels. I found that all of mine had reset to the satellite lil channel. I didn't delete them but changed them to the OTA channel. Now I will have to wait and see if they actually record. I think that when they fixed the red dot location to where it should be, it conflicted with the old settings.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You may also need to recreate your timers, if they were created under a previous version. There was a lot that changed in the timer database between L213 and L215.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I've lost all my OTA guide data but my times with the program names are still there. And the red dot still appears on the wrong channel. I am afraid to recreate my timers since I no longer have EPG information.
I am NOT happy with this upgrade. I pay for local channels and now don't get any EPG infor for the OTA locals. They totally screwed this up.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> You may also need to recreate your timers, if they were created under a previous version. There was a lot that changed in the timer database between L213 and L215.


I'm going to try to hold of on recreating my timers until I can more accurately describe the problem. I promise not to ***** too much in the meantime if I lose more recordings!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

My red dots showed up in the right place... what I did figure out is that timers I had setup with the SAT LIL channel and then updated to the OTA-HD Local channel were somehow switched back to the SAT LIL channel.

So, went into the guide to setup a timer on the OTA-HD channel, went back to timers and deleted the old timer, and the red dot is showing up correctly...

No re-scan of OTA channels.


----------



## gonnabrich (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine still won't record HD channels that have been set to record with timers. Last straw for me, back to Costco for this one.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Jason Kragt said:


> I'm going to try to hold off on recreating my timers until I can more accurately describe the problem. I promise not to ***** too much in the meantime if I lose more recordings!


Ok, I give up! One of my old reliable weekly timers ("Will & Grace" for 8:30 Thursdays) fired one hour early today and missed the entire program. Most of my timer problems that I've seen since L215 have been OTA timers. I see the red dots now (Thanks!) but they are less reliable now (No Thanks!). I guess I'll re-create them all and see if that helps.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Since my previous post about changing my pre L215 timers to OTA, all of them have fired and have worked just fine. Mark is correct about changes with timers and software versions as I experiences lots of problems with software update L211.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, after receiving L215, I deleted and recreated all of my OTA timers, just to be safe. So, far, the 921 has missed two of my OTA timers, yet others have fired with no problem. At this point, there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it that I can see.

By the way, these are Mon-Fri timers, and they fired just fine after missing a single day. Go figure


----------

